# Siemens Sinamics V20 FU. Motor dreht nicht!!!



## Martin L. (6 Juli 2015)

Hallo Profi,s
Habe einen Sinamics V20 FU mit integriertem BOP, wo ich händisch die Parameter eingebe. Wenn das BOP als Quelle gewaehlt ist dreht sich der Motor, wenn P0700=2 ( Klemmen Vorwahl) keine Funktion. Der Sollwert wird per Poti  0-10 Volt vorgegeben. Was mach ich falsch!!!


----------



## Martin L. (13 Juli 2015)

Hallo Profi,s
dachte das es doch mehr Sinamics Antriebsprofi´s gibt!!! Nach Prüfung alle Parameter, stellte sich raus, das bei Änderung des Verbindungsmakros Cn007 die Digitalen Eingänge so verändert werden das meine Analog Funktion
nicht mehr möglich war. Hab es dann händisch ohne Makros geändert, alles O.k.


----------



## miami (14 Juli 2015)

Da im englischen das "s" zur Mehrzahlbildung nicht per Apostroph abgetrennt wird, sollten wir es in deutsch/denglisch auch nicht tun.


----------

